# Oh my Mama, what's this pretty sparkly thing?



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I put my tree up yesterday, and The Chi Wee's aren't sure what to think about all that jazz. They certainly don't like that Belly (our kitty) wants to get into Mama's pretty stuff. They prefer to look from a distance, but I was able to get a few pics of them under the tree. :lol: 

*Before it was all done, Belly was already wanting to get into it. And The Chi Wee's weren't having it. :lol:*










*Posing for Mama. "Hurry, hurry Mama, before this thing eats us!*




























*Jade's lil sweater is quite big on her, but she wanted to be in the Christmas spirit too. *


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*And the finished product for Leah. *


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Love it! Im getting christmassy now! The tree is going up tonight, im sure we will have the same reactions from our babies!
I love the ribbon on the tree!

Sophie xo


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh T look at those precious little munchkins! Pretty tree.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

beautiful tree and beautiful pups, as always! I just love your girls!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautifull. Tree and pups all look wonderfull x


----------



## Boogie May (Dec 1, 2009)

haaa! that is hilarious with the cat in there too. Too funny.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Gorgeous tree! Love the tree skirt too. The pups look so darn cute under there


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous tree T, and look at those wee angels under it.
Love them xxx


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

Awwwww, how cute. Your girls are wee'dorable!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Just fabulous ! what sweet pictures of all of them and your decorating looks fantastic.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwww... how totally cute! They are such sweet widdle bitty babies. :-D Your tree is very pretty! ooo la la


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love your tree and of course the Chi Wees are darling as usual!! Brody sends hugs and kisses to Jade. 

Oh, and your new avatar is pretty snazzy too! T - you look so pretty! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Aren't they all so sweet under the tree! Very pretty tree and I love the tree skirt!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh T it looks gorgeous! you did such a good job!
the chis look just as beautiful! xx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Wonderful tree ,your chi crew are getting cuter and cuter everyday


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

TLI that is a gorgeous decorating job on your tree. 
I love your chi wees in their sweaters and your kitty too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sophie. said:


> Love it! Im getting christmassy now! The tree is going up tonight, im sure we will have the same reactions from our babies!
> I love the ribbon on the tree!
> 
> Sophie xo


Thank you Sophie!  You should take some pics and share when you get your's up. I'm sure it will be lovely! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh T look at those precious little munchkins! Pretty tree.


Thank you Pam! 



msmadison said:


> beautiful tree and beautiful pups, as always! I just love your girls!


Thank you Em! 



rache said:


> Beautifull. Tree and pups all look wonderfull x


Thank you Rache! 



Boogie May said:


> haaa! that is hilarious with the cat in there too. Too funny.


Belly, our kitty thinks he needs to climb the tree. :lol: But The Chi Wee's are determined that he isn't. 



*Tricia* said:


> Gorgeous tree! Love the tree skirt too. The pups look so darn cute under there


Thank you Tricia!  I couldn't wait to get all my new goodies out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Gorgeous tree T, and look at those wee angels under it.
> Love them xxx


Thank you Terri!  xxx



kfrisbee said:


> Awwwww, how cute. Your girls are wee'dorable!


Thank you Kfrisbee! 



rubia said:


> Just fabulous ! what sweet pictures of all of them and your decorating looks fantastic.


Thank you so much Rubia!  My daughter and I enjoyed decorating it last night. And of course The Chi Wee's had to lend a helping hand. 



Lin said:


> Awwwww... how totally cute! They are such sweet widdle bitty babies. :-D Your tree is very pretty! ooo la la


Thank you Lin!  I just love my widdle babies! They were quite curious about that tree. :lol:



Brodysmom said:


> I love your tree and of course the Chi Wees are darling as usual!! Brody sends hugs and kisses to Jade.
> 
> Oh, and your new avatar is pretty snazzy too! T - you look so pretty!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  Jade sends hugs and kisses back to her Man!

Awwww, TY so much for the compliment on my new Av! Morgan had a sports banquet Monday night, and she snapped that pic before we left. I'm normally without make-up and in track pants. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Aren't they all so sweet under the tree! Very pretty tree and I love the tree skirt!


Thank you Darlene!  I had to get those pics quick. They weren't sure about being under that tree. :lol: I went the day after Christmas last year and got all new decor 50% off.  I couldn't wait to get it all out and use it!



claireeee said:


> oh T it looks gorgeous! you did such a good job!
> the chis look just as beautiful! xx


Thank you so much Claire!  xx



sakyurek said:


> Wonderful tree ,your chi crew are getting cuter and cuter everyday


You are so sweet, thank you very much! 



lynx8456 said:


> TLI that is a gorgeous decorating job on your tree.
> I love your chi wees in their sweaters and your kitty too.


Such a beautiful graphic, Laura!  Thank you! Kitty thinks the tree is for climbing. :lol:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow T your tree is just gorgeous!!!!! and those babies are just adorable under the tree, hope i get a gift like that under my tree HEHEHE


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww look at them!  so cute . what a lovely tree! ur kity is adorable too. belly what a name


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

aww adorable pics what a lovely tree


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwwww T, nothing makes me happier than pictures of your angels. Beautiful tree and my big fat orange cat loves to climb our tree and wreak havoc also. LOL. Jade looks perfect in her sweater, the little munchkin. They are all just so special. Merry Christmas to the perfect Chi Wees!!!

BTW, you are the prettiest little thing without all your makeup (as I know you prefer to be), but you look just gorgeous dolled up in your new avatar!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so much cuteness!! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Wow T your tree is just gorgeous!!!!! and those babies are just adorable under the tree, hope i get a gift like that under my tree HEHEHE


Thank you Tassy!  I had fun decorating it. And of course I enjoyed The Chi Wee's helping out. :lol: If you are very nice, Santa may bring you a Chi Wee. :wink: :lol:



pigeonsheep said:


> awww look at them!  so cute . what a lovely tree! ur kity is adorable too. belly what a name


Thank you Pige!  Belly suits him perfect cause he's all belly. :lol: He's our big ole' chubby kitty. 



Chi foreva said:


> aww adorable pics what a lovely tree


Thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Awwwww T, nothing makes me happier than pictures of your angels. Beautiful tree and my big fat orange cat loves to climb our tree and wreak havoc also. LOL. Jade looks perfect in her sweater, the little munchkin. They are all just so special. Merry Christmas to the perfect Chi Wees!!!
> 
> BTW, you are the prettiest little thing without all your makeup (as I know you prefer to be), but you look just gorgeous dolled up in your new avatar!!!


Thank you Robin!  Must be something with these big ole fat Orange kitties and climbing trees. :lol: Jade was pretty much "all sweater" in that pic, but hey, she wanted to share in the spirit too. :lol: Merry Christmas to you and your precious gang too!

You are so sweet Robin! Thank you for your kind compliment on my new Av. I don't fuss much with make-up, but it's nice to get all dressed up occasionally. Thank goodness you guys can't see my Gray peeking through in that pic. :wink: :lol: 



*Princess* said:


> so much cuteness!! x


Thank you Princess!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

nice tree! your babies are so precious.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MndaNGmoe said:


> nice tree! your babies are so precious.


Thank you so much!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Your tree looks absolutely gorgeous! And the pics of the puppies under three are just TOO cute!!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww! I'd like those under my tree, if their potty trained. 

Jade is so TINY! 
I just want to hug her,


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow very pretty tree! And Chis of course!


----------

